# Como comparar Normais Climatológicas da Radiação Global com osregistos do piranómetro



## deme (3 Mai 2009 às 11:39)

Possuo dados da radiação global para Faro em cal/cm2, de 1937-75, mas não sei como comparar com os dados registados actualmente pelo piranómetro instalado na estação da escola Secundária Manuel Teixeira Gomes de Portimão, que são dados em w/m2. Qual o tipo de conversão que é possível? Ou será que não é possível a comparação?


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2009 às 14:18)

*Re: Como comparar Normais Climatológicas da Radiação Global com osregistos do piranóm*

Sim, essa conversão é possivel:


1 watt = 1 J/s = 0,8598 kcal/h

1 W/m[sup]2[/sup] = 0,8598 kcal/ m[sup]2[/sup]*h

1 W/m[sup]2[/sup] = 1,433 × 10[sup]-3[/sup] cal/cm[sup]2[/sup]*min


----------

